# GIFs from Wong Kar Wai's Ip Man biopic, The Grandmaster



## Stickgrappler (May 27, 2014)

It was Cung Le's 42nd bday Sunday. Made some GIFs of him from the Hong Kong movie directed by auteur Wong Kar Wai, The Grandmaster. He had a fight vs star Tony Leung Chiu-wai who played Ip Man.











Enjoy 4 more GIFs:

Cung Le in The Grandmaster GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 27, 2014)

Here&#8217;s my 2nd set of GIFs of Cung Le in The Grandmaster










Enjoy 4 more GIFs:

The Grandmaster GIF Set 2 - Cung Le ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 28, 2014)

My last set of GIFs of Cung Les appearance in The Grandmaster  this set is a bonus set, isolating for one action, extracted specific frames, etc. unlike the previous 2 GIF seTs where I captured the scene










Enjoy 5 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/05/bonus-gif-set-1-grandmaster-cung-le.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

